# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: آرايه هاي غيرهمگن

## mohammd_ahvaz

با سلام،لطفاً بفرماييد زباني وجود دارد كه  امكان تعريف آرايه هاي غيرهمگن را براي برنامه نويس فراهم ساخت.

----------


## مسعود اقدسی فام

> با سلام،لطفاً بفرماييد زباني وجود دارد كه  امكان تعريف آرايه هاي غيرهمگن را براي برنامه نويس فراهم ساخت.


در زبان‌هایی مثل C#‎.Net می‌شه آرایه‌ای از object ساخت که هر نوع شیء رو برای درایه‌ها قبول می‌کنه.

----------

